# Gentoo Pub di Novembre @ Milano

## akiross

Pepperepeeee'

Con squillo di trombe riorganizziamo il post per l'incontro mensile della comunita' Alcoolisti-Gentuisti-Milanesi Gentoopub@Milano  :Very Happy: 

L'incontro si terra':

venerdi' 16 novembre

Alle ore 19:00 (e 5 secondi)

Al movida

E parteciperanno, con immensa gioia di tutti i fans, i sottostanti vip (in rigoroso ordine alfabetico fenicio)

 *Quote:*   

> AkiRoss
> 
> ClodX (?)
> 
> Coda + Ale (?)
> ...

 

I question mark si riferiscono alle nomination e ai candidati  :Very Happy: 

Fede e bandreabis purtroppo mancheranno e assieme a loro una fetta notevole dei fan e soprattutto delle fan, che provvedero' a consolare personalmente.

Invito tutti a partecipare in gran numero, soprattutto chi non e' mai venuto, chi si trovasse nei dintorni, chi e' insolitamente simpatico (caratteristica propria dei gentoologi di tutto il mondo) e assolutamente chi regge bene l'alcool  :Very Happy: 

~~Aki

----------

## bandreabis

Manca il giorno... sennò come faccio a capire se ci sono o meno?   :Razz: 

Il 10 non ci sono.

EDIT: *   :Razz: 

* modificato

----------

## akiross

Hai ragione  :Very Happy:  ho modificato  :Wink:  e' questo venerdi', sorry

----------

## mouser

Credo che questo venerdì possa essere un problema per tutti, Akiross:

- Sciopero treni

- Sciopero atm

- Sciopero aerei

Da ovunque veniate potrebbe essere un problema!!!

Certo, potremmo venire in macchina, ma tanto vale che ci portiamo un laptop e che installiamo da stage1 tanto credo che avremmo tutto il tempo per farlo considerando la quantità di gente che girerà motorizzata!

E se rimandassimo a venerdì prossimo (16/11)??? 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Ortomio che sfigaaaaa.... Non lo sapevo  :Sad: 

Per me non ci sono problemi per venerdi' prossimo, anzi mi potrebbe anche gustare de piu'. Ora sento clodx, drizzt, deadhead e sento loro.

Intanto cambio i dati cosi' teniamo questo post per l'organizzazione  :Wink: 

Grazie mouser!!

----------

## bandreabis

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ue', sta volta l'ho organizzato io (deadhead non c'e' :[ e coda non so dov'e'), non fatemi fare brutte figure 
> 
> Ciauz

 

Sarà per questo che scioperano?

----------

## akiross

Lo sciopero dei treni non dovrebbe essere un grande problema, visto che FS fa fino alle 17, mentre FN sembra non scioperare proprio.

ATM dalle 18 al termine del servizio.

Mouser, non so se questo sciopero in effetti possa rappresentare effettivamente un problema. Io avviso, tanto per me spostare e' indifferente  :Smile: 

Ciaus

----------

## mouser

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Mouser...

 

Non si chi sia questo Mouser, comunque ...

 *akiross wrote:*   

> non so se questo sciopero in effetti possa rappresentare effettivamente un problema. Io avviso, tanto per me spostare e' indifferente 

 

... per quanto mi/ci riguarda sarebbe meglio venerdì prossimo... questo non sappiamo proprio se riusciamo a venire.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   Mouser... 
> 
> Non si chi sia questo Mouser, comunque ...
> 
> 

 

Bho e' un tizio che non se la prende troppo per le maiuscole  :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... per quanto mi/ci riguarda sarebbe meglio venerdì prossimo... questo non sappiamo proprio se riusciamo a venire.
> 
> 

 

Siamo in democrazia, vediamo che dicono gli altri! Belin, per me e' lo stesso, ma se ci siete anche voi meglio!

Ciauz

----------

## codadilupo

io venerdi' questo non ci sono, purtroppo  :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

A questo punto rimanderei anche... Questo vene saremmo pochini (a meno di partecipazioni improvvise), mentre venerdi' successivo potremmo essere in numero maggiore.

----------

## bandreabis

Dai, rimandiamo... ma forse il 16 non ci sono...

----------

## akiross

Ehh, solo ora capisco il mio capo: com'e' difficile mettere d'accordo tutti  :Very Happy: 

Bhe, bandreabis, fortunatamente c'e' un largo anticipo  :Wink:  Fai il possibile, e' un peccato se manchi!

----------

## federico

Oh ma quando e' ? C'e' gia' stato? Io non ho capito...

----------

## akiross

Si fa il 16  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

dopo aver deciso di venire questa sera ho scoperto di non poter essere presente il 16, visto che c'e' una cena di croce verde che e' molti anni che pacco, e sembra che questa volta un mio ulteriore pacco porterebbe a spiacevoli rotture, sono costretto a declinare l'invito, ma mi spiace di brutto perche' ci tenevo.

----------

## ClodX

Spero tanto d esserci...

nella mia testa conto di si, magari riesco a portare qualcun altro  :Smile: 

besos

----------

## codadilupo

mo' pero' mi prenoto...  :Wink: 

.. ma soprattutto spero di tornare in tempo dal nord-est, che venerdi' mi tocca la trasferta lavorativa  :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> Spero tanto d esserci...
> 
> nella mia testa conto di si, magari riesco a portare qualcun altro 
> 
> besos

 

Altro --> NO!!

Altra --> SI!!

 :Razz: 

----------

## federico

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *ClodX wrote:*   Spero tanto d esserci...
> 
> nella mia testa conto di si, magari riesco a portare qualcun altro 
> 
> besos 
> ...

 

Vecchio bavoso :p Tanto le donne sono piu' pacco di me, non ci contare!

Fe

----------

## bandreabis

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    *ClodX wrote:*   Spero tanto d esserci...
> 
> nella mia testa conto di si, magari riesco a portare qualcun altro 
> 
> besos 
> ...

 

Vecchio??? Io????

 :Mad:    ca**o è vero....!!!!    :Crying or Very sad: 

Ma non so chi è più pacco tra te, le donne... e me...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Da buon veterano come non esserci ?  :Very Happy: 

Invito tutti da milano e d'intorni a farsi avanti e venire a vedere che razza di gente si possa incontrare in un pub di milano al venerdì sera con tipi assai vari rispondenti ad emerge o ad un buon zombie (chi fù, già sà!)

----------

## randomaze

Io, al solito, non sono in grado di promettere nulla... ma cercherò di esserci  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Oh ma io non seguo molto il forum come si sa (eh, ho imparato a cercare  :Very Happy:  che devo dire se ho una condotta quasi esemplare?  :Razz: ), con la comunita' che si allarga non posso crederci che non c'e' nessuno nuovo nei dintorni di milano che verrebbe al gpub!

Voi non conoscete nessuno che debba essere "iniziato"?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Casso, mi sono ricordato oggi che venerdì è il compleanno di mio padre.

Purtroppo io e Vale non ci saremo.

Alla prox.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

bella gente! Ci vediamo tra un paio d'orette!

----------

## bandreabis

casina solo ora.... cacchio, anche sta volta pacco.... fate tante foto stavolta...   :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Gosh, zero foto ora che ci penso :E

Fortunatamente eravamo BEN in 5  :Very Happy:  E randomaze e' riuscito a passare li (seppur per poco!), grazie  :Smile: 

Bhe io me la son scialata  :Very Happy:  Anche se non s'e' fatto tardi.

Gracias a tutti e auguri al papa' di mouser [ anche se in effetti sono un po' in ritardo :E ]

Alla prossima  :Wink: 

----------

